# Saab 9-3 Viggen Coupe in Lightening Blue



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Thought I would share my latest purchase with you guys, Some of you may remember the Volvo 850 T5R I had last year see thread...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=311573

Well its the first day of my week off today and the weather has been faultless, So from 9AM until 4.30PM with a lunch break for a Cuppa and Bacon sarnie in between I have gave the car a bit of a detail.

Really enjoyed myself, It has been a while since I have got stuck in and had a good cleaning session...Probably not since the Volvo last Summer.

Anyway I detailed the car in my usual fashion....

*:* Rinsed the car, Wheel arches and Wheels thoroughly.
*:* Cleaned the petrol flap. All door, Bonnet and boot-lid shuts using detailing brush and APC to high concetrate.
*:* Rinsed car again.
*:* Washed the car using 2 bucket method one panel at a time with a Lambswool mitt and Meguires ultimate shampoo.
*:* Washed the wheels, Tyres and wheel arches using a Meguires Microfibre Mitt, Soft wheel brush and bottle container with foaming head containing Megs soap to a high concentrate.
*:* Rinsed the car again
*:* Clayed the whole car, Glass and wheels using Megs soft claybar and Autoglym Rapid Detailer as lubricant.
*:* Rinsed the car again.
*:* Dryed the whole car with Elite XL drying towel, Dried the wheels, Door shuts and engine bay with Microfibre towel.
*:* Cleaned the glass inside and out with Autoglym fast glass then Autoglym Glass Polish
*:* Removed any tar specs using Autoglym Intensive Tar remover.
*:* Polished the car using Autoglym Super Resin Polish using a sponge applicator to apply and microfibre towel to remove.
*:* Waxed the car using Collinites No:845 liquid insulator wax using soft applicator and Elite buffing towel to remove
*:* Dressed the bumper tops, Black plastic trim, Wiper arms and mudflaps with Autoglym bumper care using an applicator and then buffed with a Microfibre cloth.
*:* Dressed the tyres using Megs endurance tyre gel.
*:* Polished the tailpipe with Autosol
*:* Gave the car a quick hoover out

Overall I am very happy with the way the car is now looking, It is never really _MY_ car until I have christened it with the 1st wash/detail.

Still plenty to do on the car, As long as my parts arrive from Neo's tomorrow I will make a start on the servicing if weather permits then onto the Sump drop on Thursday night.

*I managed a few snaps just before it went dark today, No engine bay snaps as yet as it needs a good clean. Thats tomorrows job...*









*One last picture for all the effort I have put in today, A reflection shot...*


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Cracking car !! 
I used to work for a Saab dealer when these were first released. Expensive cars at circa 30k. They look the part and are very very fast indeed. I remember our service dept's PDI driver road testing our first demo car and being a little scared- it wheel spinned in 1st 2nd and 3rd !! Enjoy it.

Unfortuneately cant speak nice of Neo's , you should try Two stroke to turbo


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent works sir, glad to see I wasn't the only one enjoying the weather today... :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Top work buddy :thumb:

Those wheels work very well with that car too - love it :argie:


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> Top work buddy :thumb:
> 
> Those wheels work very well with that car too - love it :argie:


Yes the wheels suit it nicely. I also really liked the standard 5 spokes it came with too :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed and will slip under most peoples radar as a quick car and that colour is sublime. :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

cyberstretch said:


> Cracking car !!
> I used to work for a Saab dealer when these were first released. Expensive cars at circa 30k. They look the part and are very very fast indeed. I remember our service dept's PDI driver road testing our first demo car and being a little scared- it wheel spinned in 1st 2nd and 3rd !! Enjoy it.
> 
> Unfortuneately cant speak nice of Neo's , you should try Two stroke to turbo


Yes a good friend of mine worked for Gordon Lamb Saab in Sheffield between 2000-2010.

The Viggens have a bit of a bad reputation as you will know, Can be a handful! Even in standard form with the 2.3 they are 260LB/FT of torque.

It has quite a few goodies fitted which help tame the torque steer....Abbott Racing Viggen rescue kit, Koni Adjustables and Abbott Racing springs. Also a 280bhp Abbott Racing re-map.

I have always had good experience with Neo's over the years.



Kriminal said:


> Top work buddy :thumb:
> 
> Those wheels work very well with that car too - love it :argie:





cyberstretch said:


> Yes the wheels suit it nicely. I also really liked the standard 5 spokes it came with too :thumb:


Yes the standard wheels are Viggen 5 spokes and 17", My car has the very rare and expensive 18" Hirsch Performance Six Spokes.



muzzer42 said:


> Very nice indeed and will slip under most peoples radar as a quick car and that colour is sublime. :thumb:


Thanks, The colour Lightening Blue is unique to the Viggen models. You can also get Black, Silver and Yellow on the UK models....Has to be the Blue for me though


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Spot on :thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice work & car


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't see many of these about these days .... Awesome looking car


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good looking car. Certainly a bit different and rare these days.


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

lovely job bud - never been a fan of saabs but seeing yours i almost want one.
pukka job


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Gorgeous looking car!!


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

sits well that does


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

great job & beautiful saab


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Lovely looking Viggen you have there Bonelorry and in the best colour. 

A true drivers car and one that is getting rare. It will quite easily surprise many a modern performance car. Look after it and don't forget to post more pics :thumb:


----------



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

Such a cool car! Looks great. Love a bit of Swedish metal!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Not really an Anniversary but the Viggen has been in my ownership 3 weeks today, Its come on a long way in that short time and its all been good.

Day off work today, The Sun has been shining and since the car missed its weekly wash due to my weekend away in North Wales there was only one thing for it.

Yes another 4-5 cleaning session/mini detail :lol: I think I have got an OCD.

Don't worry I wont be posting pictures every week of the car but since the Sun was out I drove up the village to two of my favourite photo taking spots.

*A few snaps of the finished article...*













*New Discs and pads, Bedding in nicely. Still have the Silver/Grey painted coating on the discs for now, All this will be getting painted soon along with the calipers. Should finish the exterior off nicely...*



*Engine bay pic, Probably about 50% of the way there now. Still needs a bit of tidying up but getting there...*


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Car looks amazing, nice stance on those Hirsch wheels :argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys


----------



## iszlaga (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks amazing! Awesome work!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*Thought it was time I did an update!*

*9/4/14*

Did a 6 hour detail on the car

*:* Rinsed the car, Wheel arches and Wheels thoroughly.
*:* Cleaned the petrol flap. All door, Bonnet and boot-lid shuts using detailing brush and APC to high concetrate.
*:* Rinsed car again.
*:* Washed the car using 2 bucket method one panel at a time with a Lambswool mitt and Meguires ultimate shampoo.
*:* Washed the wheels, Tyres and wheel arches using a Meguires Microfibre Mitt, Soft wheel brush and bottle container with foaming head containing Megs soap to a high concentrate.
*:* Rinsed the car again.
*:* Car was clayed and De-Tarred a few weeks ago and then Waxed and is still Tar/TFR free so skipped that step.
*:* Dryed the whole car with Elite XL drying towel, Dried the wheels, Door shuts and engine bay with Microfibre towel.
*:* Cleaned the glass inside and out with Autoglym fast glass then Autoglym Glass Polish.
*:* Polished the car and door/boot shuts using Autoglym Super Resin Polish using a sponge applicator to apply and microfibre towel to remove.
*:* Waxed the car using Collinites No:845 liquid insulator wax using soft applicator and Elite buffing towel to remove
*:* Dressed the bumper tops, Black plastic trim, Wiper arms and mudflaps with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care using a sponge applicator and then buffed excess with a Microfibre cloth.
*:* Dressed the tyres using Megs endurance tyre gel.
*:* Polished the tailpipe with Autosol.
*:* Gave the car a quick hoover out.
*:* Fitted new Genuine Floor Mats.

*A few snaps...*





*Reflection shot, Plenty of depth to the paint...*



*NSR Wheel, Inner Wheel Arch detailed, Rear exhaust silencer cleaned...*



*New Genuine Floor Mats...*





*Further to the above, More cleaning/fettling...*

I have spent a few hours at the weekend and today on the car doing a few more finishing touches...

*Saturday I stayed behind after work, Painted all the brakes. Hammerite Smooth Silver on the Disc Bells, Hammerite Smooth Black on the Calipers, Disc Vents and Disc Guards...*

*Front Disc/Caliper...*





*Rear Disc/Caliper...*





[/b]Cleaned the seats using Autoglym Leather cleaner then Autoglym Leather Car Cream...[/b]



*Had an hour in the engine bay, Degreased everything and then dressed everything using some Aerospace 303 sealant. Wiped off any excess with a microfibre cloth.*


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, great work


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

That is just sensational. Your hard work has really paid off.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, Really do appreciate the feedback! 

I will be needing some help choosing a D/A soon as I fancy having a go at doing some paint correction. 

A decent starter D/A and pad/polish combos that work well on Saab paint?

Cheers Simon


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That is the danglies of the proverbial.


----------

